# Mistking Zipdrip drips help



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi, I'm not sure what I am doing wrong but my Mistking valves drip like crazy even with the Zipdrip in place. Here is a pic of my setup. The pump is lower than the reservoir but not by much. Am I not doing something I should be doing or is my config wrong? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

Is there anyone out there that knows why this is happening?


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Have you reached out to Marty at mistking? He will be the one who could probably troubleshoot it the best. 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

One thing I will mention is that every diagram I have ever seen shows the zipdrip right at the pump intake, and not behind the valve at the reservoir.
I can't say how much (if any) difference that is going to make for you, but make sure you follow the diagrams exactly for best results.

PDF of your owners manual can be found here: http://www.mistking.com/support/mistking-reference-manual.pdf
Page 16 shows zipdrip setup.


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

I did notice that too. I'll give it a shot thank you.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Once you try that, also keep in mind that a zip drip will lessen drips not completely eliminate them IME. 

I asked a few vendors about this and they confirmed it.



Chrisem said:


> I did notice that too. I'll give it a shot thank you.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

cam1941 said:


> Once you try that, also keep in mind that a zip drip will lessen drips not completely eliminate them IME.
> 
> I asked a few vendors about this and they confirmed it.


Right on; it is supposed release the build up pressure in the lines that causes the dripping. It isn't a perfect science, but it is supposed to help big time.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I suspect that the benefit of the zipdrip is more when you have a larger number of nozzles. If it's on a small system, maybe it doesn't work quite as well.

Mark


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Encyclia said:


> I suspect that the benefit of the zipdrip is more when you have a larger number of nozzles. If it's on a small system, maybe it doesn't work quite as well.
> 
> Mark


My thinking as well.

Personally I have the starter system without a zip drip, two nozzles, and I get 3 to 5 drips at most when the misting shuts off. If the zip drip can reduce that to 1 drip or less I'd be a happy camper, but even without it I don't have any issues.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Agreed... Every bit counts, definitely prefer having one than not... I'd say I get a few drips at most... Definitely not perfect though.





TJ_Burton said:


> Right on; it is supposed release the build up pressure in the lines that causes the dripping. It isn't a perfect science, but it is supposed to help big time.


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks guys. The issue I am having is it drips for about 20 plus minutes are shutdown. I'm going review my config and see what happens.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Chrisem said:


> Thanks guys. The issue I am having is it drips for about 20 plus minutes are shutdown. I'm going review my config and see what happens.


Keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Chrisem said:


> Thanks guys. The issue I am having is it drips for about 20 plus minutes are shutdown. I'm going review my config and see what happens.


Yeah, that definitely sounds like it isn't working properly. I have about 30 nozzles on my system and I have a zip drip. I get almost zero drips after shutoff.

Mark


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

I think there is something wrong too. As I stated I will review my config again and update once I'm done. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Chrisem said:


> I think there is something wrong too. As I stated I will review my config again and update once I'm done.
> 
> Thanks again.


I really recommend emailing Marty about it, too. He is really good at troubleshooting his systems.

Mark


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

I think I will do that before I tinker any further.

Thanks.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey,

if anything email me directly marty (at) mistking.com that's faster or use the contact us. I was just looking through an email acct that I don't use often and saw the notification about the PM here. BTW, thanks for the cooperative troubleshooting guys 

It could be one thing if you could try first. BTW, the fact that you moved the ZipDrip closer to the reservoir is OK in theory, however if the ZipDrip is not working properly it could be masking the failure a bit by still letting enough water to get into the pump. 

Do you get mist at all or just very weak spray/drip? If so, please check the electrical connection on the ZipDrip. The fact that the ZipDrip is moved further away from the pump may be causing the pull on the wires from power supply. I suspect you may have it connected, but there may be no power going to the ZipDrip. Check wires that nothing is loose in plugs. 

You can also unplug the ZipDrip on the reservoir line and turn the system on. When misting stops there should be a squirt of water releasing the water/pressure from the lines. If you get water going all the time when the pump is working then the ZipDrip is not getting any power.

1 nozzle or 20 nozzles the ZipDrip when running should work like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q4VX9usMxs


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you for your quick response Marty. Email going forward, check.

I get a nice strong mist but as soon as it clicks off big drops of water drip down for an extended period of time. I watched the video and the water stream is very similar.

I will take a look at my setup again and I will report back with the results.


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

Reconfigured but still dripping just not as bad. I check the wiring and everything is snug.

The other issue I keep having is my tubing coming out of the motor to the nozzles leaks. It's in as far as it can go and I have trimmed the tube several times to insure a good fit. That usually fixes it for a day or so and then it leaks again. I'm at a loss

The setup is only a couple of weeks old.


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Chrisem said:


> Reconfigured but still dripping just not as bad. I check the wiring and everything is snug.
> 
> The other issue I keep having is my tubing coming out of the motor to the nozzles leaks. It's in as far as it can go and I have trimmed the tube several times to insure a good fit. That usually fixes it for a day or so and then it leaks again. I'm at a loss
> 
> The setup is only a couple of weeks old.


Marty should be able to help out with this issue for sure,

but just to cover all the bases, you are using the tubing that came with the unit correct? I know that if you attempt to use standard black airline or the monsoon tubing it won't fit snug and tends to leak.

It looks like you are using the Mistking stuff, but I figured I'd ask anyways.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I haven't seen an email from you. I'll have to check my spam folder, sometimes I get false positives in there.

just making sure, your reservoir is not above the cages is it ?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

by the way, email me full pictures of your setup (again marty [at} mistking.com). There should be nothing dripping. We will figure it out, no worries.

Marty


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you Marty. I will email you pictures over the weekend.


----------



## Chrisem (Sep 30, 2015)

So my reconfigured setup fixed the dripping. So it was user error aka me.

Thank you for your support Marty.


----------

